# Reynolds DV46C or MV32C ?



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase an all rounder carbon clincher wheelset and I've narrowed my search to Reynolds DV46C, MV32C and Edge 38 clincher. I basically want a wheel which is good for hills and reasonably okay on flats. 
I’m inclined to go for the DV46 but I would like to get some feedback from somebody that owns them how do they perform on hills. Are they a good compromise between weight and aero or is MV32 a better choice as an all rounder?
I can’t find a lot of info on Edge 38 company web site has very little info so I’m probably going with a well established manufacturer (Reynolds in this case) unless I get a super deal on Edge 38.

Thanks,
Catalin


----------



## Kurnos (Dec 13, 2008)

I heard Edge wheels are terrific... I'm purchasing the Edge 38 2's for my daily wheel. They're supposed to be a stronger more robust wheel, not that light but still lighter than aluminum...


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*Edge 38*

Do you know what kind of warranty is Edge providing on their rims? 
Also, where did you find Edge wheels, I was able to find handbuilds only no factory build sets.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Personally, I'm going with the DV46 (Assaults actually, but I can't afford the full DV...) over the MV.

My reasoning was:
* I'm not that great of a climber anyways
* The assaults are as light as (if not lighter than) the alloy wheels I've been using.

(All this is using reynolds provided weights, ymmv)
Going with a DV3k over the MV32 UL is a weight penalty of ~150g. Going with DV46 UL over the MV32 UL is a weight penalty of ~75g.

I'd guess the aero benefits in this case far outweigh the weight penalty.

I'm pretty sure Edge is only selling rims, not built wheels - you'll have to go handbuilt with those. I wouldn't rule them out as not being 'well established' - they're new, but lotsa folks are using their wheels already, and I don't think they have a huge budget to put them underneath riders.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

kyrider said:


> Do you know what kind of warranty is Edge providing on their rims?
> Also, where did you find Edge wheels, I was able to find handbuilds only no factory build sets.



Edge does offer factory builds, just not direct from them. Why don't you call them if you want to know where to get them?? They are better than Reynolds current offerings, meaning lighter and stronger. I have the 1.0 38' tubulars. They are great wheels. 
Can't comment on their clincher versions. Carbon wheels are for tubular tires anyway.


----------



## Kurnos (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah they use DT Swiss hubs and have a list of dealers... There were three near me. I called them the other day to find out. Just give them a ring.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

If it was me I would stay away from Edge at the moment. Im not sure if they will be around long enough to provide warranty if your stuff breaks down the line. They are being sued for patent infringement by Reynolds, read about it here: 

http://bike.pk0r.com/MacleanFogg complaint.pdf


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

there is only 80 grams difference between the 32s and 46s (based on their 09 offerings). The aero advantages of the 46 are worth the extra 80 grams. I have a set & think they're great wheels. That said, if you are really concerned about weight and these are race day wheels only, go for the tubular 46 - 1040 grams is insanely light for a deep section wheel.


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you see any performance penalty if I'll be using DV46 on big hills or in windy conditions?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

kyrider said:


> Do you see any performance penalty if I'll be using DV46 on big hills or in windy conditions?


I used a set of DV46Cs in the Everest Challenge race this year. Mine are custom build on White Ind hubs but weigh about the same as the stock wheels from Reynolds. While lighter weight always helps some, I don't think that they held me back on the 29,035 feet of climbing in the race. A lot of the fast guys run deep carbon rims for this race. For me, a tall and skinny rider, being a bit more aerodynamic helped me noticeably on the descents. I could stay on the wheels of other larger or more compact riders, which has been a problem for me in the past.

The deeper wheels are more suceptable to cross winds but it's not a problem if you have your hands on the bars. I have to be a little more careful about riding no hands in case there's a gust of wind from the side, since the bike reacts a bit more to wind.

If you are looking at the Edge rims (their clinchers wern't out when I got my wheels), look into the ones built by Ligero. He's a good wheelbuilder (I have a set of his wheels) and his hubs are designed to make laterally stiffer wheels, which is good if you do a lot of climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd like to revive this thread with any recent experience with the 2009 UL versions. I'm torn between the 32s and 46s. When I get dropped on training rides (don't race anymore) it's usually on hills... OTOH, if working through the rotation is a bit easier with the 46s, maybe I'll do a tad better when the hill comes.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

When considering Reynolds you have to consider Edge as well. The only rim that Reynolds has that Edge does not is a low profile clincher. The Mv32c weighs about 374 grams/rim. If your looking for the ultimate light weight wheel then the Mv32c may be a good choice with different hubs. You can shave about 68 grams off them by using some Tune hubs. You can shave over 100 by using a pair of Extralites. 

If your looking to go with a slightly deeper profile rim, which I thin is worth the extra weight, then your choices are the Dv46cul and the 1.45c. Just comparing the rims it the Edge would be my choice even though the 45 may be 20 grams heavier it will be significantly stiffer. Although the weights of Reynolds wheels on my site may be a bit low because they were given to me by Reynolds. Additionally built with a set of Tune hubs they would weigh about 1320 grams as apposed to the Reynolds 1410 grams. At retail there is no reason to buy a built wheelset from Reynolds. This is because you can have a lighter weight set built with their rims at the same price.


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

Zen, your site lists the MV32C UL at 374g, while CC says, "The Reynolds MV32C has 32mm deep carbon clincher rims that weigh 430g each." I note that CC does not indicate if it is weighing the UL or the older version (though the implication is that it is the UL). I agree with you that it makes sense to go Edge for rims in the 45mm depth range.

If, indeed, the MV32C UL is a 430 gram rim, than I see little advantage to going with the less aero wheel, and the Edge becomes the best choice.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I have built a set and they weighed 374 and 375 grams respectively.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

thegreatdelcamo said:


> Zen, your site lists the MV32C UL at 374g, while CC says, "The Reynolds MV32C has 32mm deep carbon clincher rims that weigh 430g each." I note that CC does not indicate if it is weighing the UL or the older version (though the implication is that it is the UL). I agree with you that it makes sense to go Edge for rims in the 45mm depth range.
> 
> If, indeed, the MV32C UL is a 430 gram rim, than I see little advantage to going with the less aero wheel, and the Edge becomes the best choice.


The MV32c rim did weigh 430g but the new MV32CUL weighs 375g. CC has not updated that from last years standard rim to the UL version this year. I have built up a pair of the 32UL rims and they were 374 and 376g, where the last standard MV32C rims I built up were 427 and 431g. Those weights are with decals, they would be a bit lighter without.

On a side note the last 6 Edge 45mm clincher rims that I got in weighed between 409 and 422g!


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

thegreatdelcamo said:


> I'd like to revive this thread with any recent experience with the 2009 UL versions. I'm torn between the 32s and 46s. When I get dropped on training rides (don't race anymore) it's usually on hills... OTOH, if working through the rotation is a bit easier with the 46s, maybe I'll do a tad better when the hill comes.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I have both 32 and 46 in 2009 model and I love the 32s on the hills. The 46s do not accelerate as easy as the 32 and on windy days it's a lot easier to steer with 32s. If you want something for the hills I'd go for 32s. I know what people would say that 46 are more aerodynamic but at 16-18mph while climbing this is not a concern.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have some 46C ULs and go up an down a lot of hills. You get use to getting kicked around a bit by the crosswinds but the really big gusts can be a little unsettling if you are going down hil. I love the way the 46s spin up and hold speed.

Last week I was going around a slightly down hill right hand corner next to a wheat field and crossed paths with a small dust twister. The force of the twister pulled the front wheel to the left really hard causing me to cross over the center line 4 feet into the oncoming lane. This may have been a freak event but 32s may have produced a little less drama.


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Zen and Ligero on clearing up the confusion about weights. Funny, I posted this weight question on weightweenies and got a big fat ZERO in terms of response. Folks on this site seem much more helpful!

OK, I was convinced about the deeper rims until kyrider and jmess commented. Eye-yi-yi! This is driving me :crazy: 

Getting blown across the yellow line? :yikes: We just had a bicycling fatality in the area on Tuesday. I'm more sensitive to the issue than usual, I suppose.

OTOH, I've also decided to stop riding with the local racing club, which was the impetus for getting wheels very light for the hills. It was with that club that I was occasionally getting dropped. However, these bozos ride brain dead and had their second serious crash in the last few weeks. This time the idiot who went down bounced off me for 20 yards nearly taking me down in the process. I had to fight pretty hard to maintain control while the dunce bit the pavement. Only a couple guys know anything about riding fast, and they don't say anything. Anyhow, the point being, I'm not in such a need to get a super light wheel. I won't be riding with those people any more!

So this leaves me pretty much in the same place. I don't have such a need for the 375 gram rims, but I don't want to get blown around either. :mad2:


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Zen and Ligero on clearing up the confusion about weights. Funny, I posted this weight question on weightweenies and got a big fat ZERO in terms of response. Folks on this site seem much more helpful!

OK, I was convinced about the deeper rims until kyrider and jmess commented. Eye-yi-yi! This is driving me :crazy: 

Getting blown across the yellow line? :yikes: We just had a bicycling fatality in the area on Tuesday. I'm more sensitive to the issue than usual, I suppose.

OTOH, I've also decided to stop riding with the local racing club, which was the impetus for getting wheels very light for the hills. It was with that club that I was occasionally getting dropped. However, these bozos ride brain dead and had their second serious crash in the last few weeks. This time the idiot who went down bounced off me for 20 yards nearly taking me down in the process. I had to fight pretty hard to maintain control while the dunce bit the pavement. Only a couple guys know anything about riding fast, and they don't say anything. Anyhow, the point being, I'm not in such a need to get a super light wheel. I won't be riding with those people any more!

So this leaves me pretty much in the same place. I don't have such a need for the 375 gram rims, but I don't want to get blown around either. :mad2:


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

*Reynolds' 2010 line-up?*

Does anyone know if Reynolds will roll out anything new for 2010 or will they be sticking with the same product offerings?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

durkind said:


> Does anyone know if Reynolds will roll out anything new for 2010 or will they be sticking with the same product offerings?


They have been wind tunnel testing some Lew designs that look like LWs.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> They have been wind tunnel testing some Lew designs that look like LWs.


So do most companies announce next year models at Interbike in September? I don't mean to hijack but I also am interested in this topic and will look forward to seeing what comes out next year in the aero/lightness debate. It seemed that at the tour this year there were less deep dish rims (I could be totally wrong, but just my impression).


----------



## north4827 (Mar 19, 2010)

A thread revival... For those who've bumped into this thread since it first 'aired', you might like to know that the patent infringement suit between Reynolds and Edge (defendant) has been settled. See http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/3416.html

I agree with Zen Cyclery, the extra weight added for the advantage of aero, makes the DV46 UL my choice for an all-rounder capable of doing well when the gradient hits double-digits.


----------

